# Decent deal at Grandinroad



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

The price is still high, but I must admit I've never seen it for less anywhere else. This site has some pretty good looking stuff, but a little on the pricey side... Gots to love a sale, though! Here's a link for anybody interested.
http://www.grandinroad.com/jump.jsp?itemID=11005&itemType=PRODUCT&iProductID=11005&path=1,2,163,474


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow! I want one!!!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I think I'm going to order one for myself too... I've never ordered from grandinroad, but I'll let you know if I have any problems. They also have an 18" skull with blinking red eyes for about $20, but I don't have the dough for both. Besides, my husband would roll his eyes so hard that he might hurt himself.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOOO I may have to order one


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Grandin road is a top notch site always fast with shipment I order often.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, it's even cheaper than Oriental Trading.
http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/browse/processRequest.do?demandPrefix=12&sku=42/212&mode=Searching&erec=827&No=0&D=halloween&Ne=90000&Ntt=halloween&Ntk=all&Dx=mode%2bmatchallpartial&Ntx=mode%2bmatchallpartial&N=377580&requestURI=processProductsCatalog&sd=Giant+Skull+Face+And+Handshttp://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...ProductsCatalog&sd=Giant+Skull+Face+And+Hands


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, I ordered the BA skull face and hands... Hope it turns out to be worth the money. Time will tell, I guess. Maybe I'll throw up a pic when it gets here...


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Love it have to build one


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

did the price go down?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

The big skull and hands are awesome. I remeber seeing some pics of that mounted a top of the side of someones house....very cool looking.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

The price dropped from $49 to $44.50... I paid $49. Pisser.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

This will help bring the price down a little too....

10% Off Entire Order! Coupon Code: CT0508G Exp: 07/15/2008

$10 off $50. Coupon code: EB0710G Exp. 12/31/08 

$50 off $300 Coupon code: EB0750G Exp. 12/31/08


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

My new toys came! Yay me! I ended up getting the $19 skull as well, and it was worth it. That thing is pretty solid and heavy... and huge. Gonna need more storage space.

View attachment 440


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

Dr Frankenscream said:


> This will help bring the price down a little too....
> 
> 10% Off Entire Order! Coupon Code: CT0508G Exp: 07/15/2008
> 
> ...


I was told on the phone that the 10% off code was expired after placing my order. When I said I wanted to cancel my order. They said it was already being PROCESSED IN THE WAREHOUSE.

I'm hoping they will still give me the discount.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Night Owl - how does it mount to the wall? It would look fabulous hanging on my big picture window, but I'm not sure about buying it if I can't get it to hang there.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, the skull face has a wire on the back that could hang easily on a hook or nail... As for the hands, your may have to get creative. I'm just going to glue on some small hardware. Actually, if you're hanging it on glass, you might be able to use those suction cup hook thingees.


----------

